# wtf do u want from me



## danny81 (Mar 31, 2008)

i juss cum to dis site to get help on weight training. wtf do ju want me 2 do in order so dat u cud help me mmore and stop dissng me


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 31, 2008)

This should be fun.


----------



## The Gentleman (Mar 31, 2008)

i tink a lut ov thuh animosity cums frum u porpoisely misssspellng shiit lyke dis and fourcing uss two reed internets eboniks. 
Just a guess.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 31, 2008)

this thread has potential.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 31, 2008)

Shutting the fuck up until you are willing to type in English would be a start.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i juss cum to dis site to get help on weight training. wtf do ju want me 2 do in order so dat u cud help me mmore and stop dissng me


Jus wun ju do be prout uv yo heritage kid, so yo'r from jersey did that stop Bon Jovi?  No, did it stop Bruce Springsteen, no, Sinatra? Ray Liotta? Jack Nicholson or William Carlos Williams? Hell no....  Stop posing as a New Yorker cause you think it gives you E-Street Cred.....


----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2008)

and stop cumming to this site that's just nasty....


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 31, 2008)

word to your Mom, I came to drop bombs....


----------



## danny81 (Mar 31, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Jus wun ju do be prout uv yo heritage kid, so yo'r from jersey did that stop Bon Jovi?  No, did it stop Bruce Springsteen, no, Sinatra? Ray Liotta? Jack Nicholson or William Carlos Williams? Hell no....  Stop posing as a New Yorker cause you think it gives you E-Street Cred.....



bro im not frum NJ ask ANYONE that nos me were im from they will say wash heights


----------



## brogers (Mar 31, 2008)

What exactly is the advantage of typing "frum" over "from"

I can understand something like "bcuz" rather than "because."

I'm really at a loss here.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 31, 2008)

because thats how im used 2 typing. itype like this in shool. why would i type differently ona  forum


----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2008)

Know what I want from you?
I want your skull
I need your skull

Demon I am and face I peel
To see your skin turned inside out, cause
Gotta have you on my wall
Gotta have you on my wall, cause

I want your skull
I need your skull
I want your skul
I need your skull

Collect the heads of little boys and
Put em on my wall
Hack the heads off little dannys and
Put em on my wall


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 31, 2008)

cucko-cuckoo


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 31, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Know what I want from you?
> I want your skull
> I need your skull
> 
> ...




Manic, you fukkin rule


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 31, 2008)

anyway... danny,
we want you to speak/type english.
we want you to stop acting like an idiot gangster.
we want you to stop talking shit...
I think that pretty much sums it up.
it's pretty simple really...


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 31, 2008)

Stop the drugs!! That includes the homemade Butt Hash and the Cheesing you get from that cat of yours. Leave the cat alone!!!! 

For you people that don't understand today's kids: 






YouTube Video


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 31, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Manic, you fukkin rule



You're just trying to get on his sig.  Don't lie.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 31, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> anyway... danny,
> we want you to speak/type english.
> iight cuzzo il try
> we want you to stop acting like an idiot gangster.
> ...



those ar my answers


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 31, 2008)

Here's a hint.  Even if you are "real" no one gives a fuck.  You act like a retarded moron, you will be treated like a retarded moron.


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 31, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> You're just trying to get on his sig.  Don't lie.



nope, anyone quoting the misfits gets a nod


----------



## brogers (Mar 31, 2008)

danny81 said:


> because thats how im used 2 typing. itype like this in shool. why would i type differently ona  forum



I guess you'll be typing the same when you apply for a job, or to college?

Old habits die hard, speaking from experience.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 31, 2008)

1 im not going to college.
2 im going to either A become a pro fighter. or B stay in da hood my whole life
or i cud train people in mma


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 31, 2008)

Fine danny just stop Cheesing and you'll survive a few more years.


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 31, 2008)

danny81 said:


> 1 im not going to college.
> 2 im going to either A become a pro fighter. or B stay in da hood my whole life
> or i cud train people in mma




wow, that's quite the plan you have there... should work out great for ya.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 31, 2008)

wtfs cheesing mean


----------



## danny81 (Mar 31, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> wow, that's quite the plan you have there... should work out great for ya.



yah tahnks bro. i already talked to my coach he siad hes willing to hire me to train


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 31, 2008)

Something to do with a teaspoon, and a gallon of horse semen.


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 31, 2008)

danny81 said:


> wtfs cheesing mean



Nice try danny, hahaha. Just put the cat down.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 31, 2008)

danny81 said:


> wtfs cheesing mean



something you and I agree on......maybe is stop being gay.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 31, 2008)

danny81 said:


> yah tahnks bro. i already talked to my coach he siad hes willing to hire me to train



Thats BS.......if you can prove that you got my respect .


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 31, 2008)

Damn you guys are thick and I don't mean muscles. Danny's hood started this and now they claim they didn't. It's all a big act danny puts on. He is playing you.  Cheesing:






YouTube Video


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 31, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Thats BS.......if you can prove that you got my respect .



Dude, that's the cat urine talking. danny is just a bunch of bs


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 31, 2008)

YouTube Video












listen to the whole song, I love C-Rayz Walz hahahah


----------



## danny81 (Mar 31, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Thats BS.......if you can prove that you got my respect .



dog im nasty at fightng only thing ive ever been good at. ive taught dudes at my gym how to fight to. not fully but i helped my coach. im sick at it.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 31, 2008)

ok i willing to give DOUBLEBASE or someone else i trust one of my boys SNs and have them talk to them or a few mintues asking them if im real and how nasty i am at ifghitngg


----------



## DOMS (Mar 31, 2008)

If you want people to even take you halfway serious, stop typing like you're pounding you ass on your keyboard.  And quit trying to be an e-thug wigger.  That sort of shit gets you _zero _credibility.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 31, 2008)

Work through the night DOMS.  Only 166 more posts to 20k


----------



## DOMS (Mar 31, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Work through the night DOMS.  Only 166 more posts to 20k



What's really funny is that I've never post-whored.  That's nearly 20,000 posts of legitimate shit.


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 31, 2008)

danny81 said:


> ok i willing to give DOUBLEBASE or someone else i trust one of my boys SNs and have them talk to them or a few mintues asking them if im real and how nasty i am at ifghitngg



Thanks danny I got your PM and talked to your best friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I don't think it helped your case much.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 1, 2008)

DOMS said:


> If you want people to even take you halfway serious, stop typing like you're pounding you ass on your keyboard.  And quit trying to be an e-thug wigger.  That sort of shit gets you _zero _credibility.



im not an ethug im real


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 1, 2008)

hahahahahah mino


----------



## goob (Apr 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>


Superb.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2008)

DOMS said:


> What's really funny is that I've never post-whored.  That's nearly 20,000 posts of legitimate shit.



 Some of those posts were _Crap_.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## StanUk (Apr 1, 2008)

lmao, nice one Min0!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 1, 2008)

danny81 said:


> 1 im not going to college.
> 2 im going to either A become a pro fighter. or B stay in da hood my whole life
> or i cud train people in mma



If that is your ambition, here is what you should do:

1) get castrated so you can never procreate, nor why the fuck should you be with a women in general.

2) Take a shotgun, and put it in your mouth and pull the trigger.

You truly are a waste of a life.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

StanUk said:


> lmao, nice one Min0!


TY


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2008)

danny81 said:


> im not an ethug im real



The fact that you keep repeating "I'm real" and "I can fight, really I can" makes you look like a needy little child.


Oh wait a minute, you *are* a needy little child.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2008)

danny81 said:


> ok i willing to give DOUBLEBASE or someone else i trust one of my boys SNs and have them talk to them or a few mintues asking them if im real and how nasty i am at ifghitngg



I think I found the link....FROT MAN SPACE


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 1, 2008)

danny...seriously just give it a rest, I think what you dont understand is that your reputation doesnt matter to anyone here, its not impressive, and I just flat out dont think anyone cares...you seem like you have something you want to prove, but you're not proving anything special or important, you have a lot to learn.....

that is as serious as I can be with you man...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## KelJu (Apr 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2008)

Damn, MinO....you've been a busy little bee.


John Claude......priceless, LOL.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

I have the flu and I am bored, nothings on TV so what can I do.....DAnny81!


----------



## goob (Apr 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I have the flu and I am bored, nothings on TV so what can I do.....DAnny81!


 
Asian tranny-flu????  Well, it was only a matter of time.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

goob said:


> Asian tranny-flu???? Well, it was only a matter of time.


I will sneeze on you!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I have the flu and I am bored, nothings on TV so what can I do.....DAnny81!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

KelJu said:


>


I can feel that cats pain.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 1, 2008)

danny81 said:


> *1 im not going to college*.
> 2 im going to either A become a pro fighter. or B stay in da hood my whole life
> or i cud train people in mma



Shocker

Wait you forgot:

C - live with my mom forever
D - go to jail


----------



## danny81 (Apr 1, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> danny...seriously just give it a rest, I think what you dont understand is that your reputation doesnt matter to anyone here, its not impressive, and I just flat out dont think anyone cares...you seem like you have something you want to prove, but you're not proving anything special or important, you have a lot to learn.....
> 
> that is as serious as I can be with you man...



ya  but its pussy that they talking shit online especially mino. when dey wudnt do shit to me in real life cuz my cuzzos wooould mirk dem


----------



## danny81 (Apr 1, 2008)

NeilPearson said:


> Shocker
> 
> Wait you forgot:
> 
> ...



true. but im not gunna live with my mom and dad forever. onl losers live with their mom and dad forever


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 1, 2008)

danny81 said:


> ya  but its pussy that they talking shit online especially mino. when dey wudnt do shit to me in real life cuz my cuzzos wooould mirk dem



Shut the fuck up you pussy.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

danny81 said:


> ya but its pussy that they talking shit online especially mino. when dey wudnt do shit to me in real life cuz my cuzzos wooould mirk dem


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## kiko (Apr 1, 2008)

danny81 said:


> ya  but its pussy that they talking shit online especially mino. when dey wudnt do shit to me in real life cuz my cuzzos wooould *milk* dem



I'm willing to pay the cab fare so you can go beat the crap out of min0. Just don't forget the camera. You're going to get a lot of respect from IM nation once you show those pics.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

kiko said:


> I'm willing to pay the cab fare so you can go beat the crap out of min0. Just don't forget the camera. You're going to get a lot of respect from IM nation once you show those pics.


Let's go dutch! I'll pay for half his fare.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 1, 2008)

kiko said:


> I'm willing to pay the cab fare so you can go beat the crap out of min0. Just don't forget the camera. You're going to get a lot of respect from IM nation once you show those pics.



just give me 5 bucks for gas il get a ride lol


----------



## maniclion (Apr 1, 2008)

danny81 said:


> true. but im not gunna live with my mom and dad forever. onl losers live with their mom and dad forever


I thought you were living with your grandma in New York, now you're back with your parents in Jersey?


----------



## kiko (Apr 1, 2008)

We have a deal. I need a paypal account to send the money. Fight until someone starts crying like a little bitch.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 1, 2008)

maniclion said:


> I thought you were living with your grandma in New York, now you're back with your parents in Jersey?



other way around my parents live in NY my grandma lives in jersey and no i live wit mygrandmas but i have muc more freinds in nYC


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

danny81 said:


> just give me 5 bucks for gas il get a ride lol


Damn son, you don't have $5.00?
What have you done with all your brain money?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 1, 2008)

wtf is brain money


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

You mean ta tell me ya don' know what it means? and git Sheniquah's ass back ova' heeah.


----------



## kiko (Apr 1, 2008)

Be a real man and beat his ass.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 1, 2008)

tell dat to mino


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

Kiko, mind yo' bidness, dis here iz between me an' Danny. w0rd!


----------



## kiko (Apr 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Kiko, mind yo' bidness, dis here iz between me an' Danny. w0rd!



But I want Danny to fuck you up.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 1, 2008)

^y?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

kiko said:


> But I want Danny to fuck you up.


So do I.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 1, 2008)

danny vs. min0!
Hell, I'll pony up $100 for prize money... I know you probably don't need the cash min0, but it never hurts...
I want a copy of the video though... that'd be great.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> danny vs. min0!
> Hell, I'll pony up $100 for prize money... I know you probably don't need the cash min0, but it never hurts...
> I want a copy of the video though... that'd be great.


So who should fight him min0 or lee?


----------



## kiko (Apr 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> So who should fight him min0 or lee?



The ugly one.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

kiko said:


> The ugly one.


Now, now Kiko, there's no need to get your sister involved.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> So who should fight him min0 or lee?



You decide, either way it'll be great entertainment.


----------



## kiko (Apr 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Now, now Kiko, there's no need to get your sister involved.




Sorry about that. It's just that we wouldn't want a pretty face to get ruined.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> You decide, either way it'll be great entertainment.


 

We'll tag team.


kiko said:


> Sorry about that. It's just that we wouldn't want a pretty face to get ruined.


I know, he's MMA trained.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 1, 2008)

danny81 said:


> true. but im not gunna live with my mom and dad forever. onl losers live with their mom and dad forever



well it sounds about as good as any of the other options on your list


----------



## maniclion (Apr 1, 2008)

danny81 said:


> wtf is brain money


You call it your knob money....


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

maniclion said:


> You call it your knob money....


That was thug language I was using too.


----------



## kiko (Apr 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> We'll tag team.



Are you talking about dp? 



min0 lee said:


> I know, he's MMA trained.



No. He's a MMA trainer.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 1, 2008)

NeilPearson said:


> well it sounds about as good as any of the other options on your list



no. becoe pro fighter make mad paper, live in hood and be an mma trainer make good money.and go to jail get free food, free gym membership, free dental, etc


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

danny81 said:


> no. becoe pro fighter make mad paper, live in hood and be an mma trainer make good money.and go to jail get free food, free gym membership, free dental, etc


Don't give up on the future kid, real tough guys don't.

Civil service may be good for you.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

OK Danny, I'll stop with the chops....you have to understand it is April fools day.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 1, 2008)

true its iight


----------



## kiko (Apr 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> OK Danny, I'll stop with the chops....you have to understand it is April fools day.



WHAT!?! No ass kicking! Dammit!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

kiko said:


> WHAT!?! No ass kicking! Dammit!


Nope, not from me.
 The kid needs help, he's stubborn but still he's a kid.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Nope, not from me.
> The kid needs help, he's stubborn but still he's a kid.



How many personalities do you have?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2008)

danny81 said:


> true its iight



Okay, you've used this one enough that I should know it....but I'm still not sure.

Does iight=alright?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 1, 2008)

jea


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2008)

word


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 1, 2008)

One


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> How many personalities do you have?


2


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2008)

O......i...c


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 2, 2008)

What happened to that list of email adresses of danny's wannabe friends? I smell lost potential.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2008)

I know I am disappointed.  Where is Soxmuscle.​


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 2, 2008)

They're out there if you want them - Facebook.


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I know I am disappointed. Where is Soxmuscle.​


 
That Altziemer's is really kicking in now is'nt it old man?

Sox is locked in your basement wearing the gimp mask and the latex suit, of course.  It's where you bound him, after your sordid games earlier.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2008)

OH yeah..... Thanks.

Be back in a couple of hours.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Apr 2, 2008)

Mino, what program do you use to make those pictures?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> 1 im not going to college.
> 2 im going to either A become a pro fighter. or B stay in da hood my whole life
> or i cud train people in mma



No college, no pro fighter, no trainer. That leaves the hood where you won't last very long. Pitiful!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 2, 2008)

dg806 said:


> No college, no pro fighter, no trainer. That leaves the hood where you won't last very long. Pitiful!


His hood is the suburbs of Jersey, and his mom and dad will support him through middle-age.....


----------



## Getbig82 (Apr 2, 2008)

what a waste of oxygen


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

dg806 said:


> No college, no pro fighter, no trainer. That leaves the hood where you won't last very long. Pitiful!


wtf makes u think i cant go pro or atleast become a trainer. and manic i still cant figure out whyu think my parents live in NJ


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> wtf makes u think i cant go pro or atleast become a trainer. and manic i still cant figure out whyu think my parents live in NJ



Ummm.....Because we're all smarter than you are?


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> no. becoe pro fighter make mad paper, live in hood and be an mma trainer make good money.and go to jail get free food, free gym membership, free dental, etc



That's like saying rock stars make good money... but for every pro fighter that makes good money, there are thousands of little shits like you that never make it and either have a back up plan or live with their parents


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> true its iight



What the fuck is 'iight' supposed to be?  I see you use it all the time.  How about using a real word?

Sorry... I see someone else already asked this but then you followed up with 'jea' or some other stupid scramble of letters that simply is not a word.

I think this is the point everyone is trying to make.  If you want people to stop treating you like an idiot, you have to stop acting like one.  This includes having a real plan for your life other than beating people up and using real English words.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Okay, you've used this one enough that I should know it....but I'm still not sure.
> 
> Does iight=alright?





> jea



With this established, we now move on the "jea" which is the equiv. of "yeah" in Honky dialect.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2008)

SOXMUSCLE......where the fuck are you..... work your magic.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2008)

YouTube Video











*Danny's Grandmother?*

This communication problem has been around for some time, but fortunately there is always some good natured, patient soul who is willing to translate....yo, yo.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

NeilPearson said:


> What the fuck is 'iight' supposed to be?  I see you use it all the time.  How about using a real word?
> 
> Sorry... I see someone else already asked this but then you followed up with 'jea' or some other stupid scramble of letters that simply is not a word.
> 
> I think this is the point everyone is trying to make.  If you want people to stop treating you like an idiot, you have to stop acting like one.  This includes having a real plan for your life other than beating people up and using real English words.



idc if ub think im an idiot. everyone i no thinks i am an idiot. but they no i cud fuck the up or have my boyz fuck dem up so dey dont say nothing


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2008)

You couldn't fuck up an ant.  Fuck you can't even win your wrestling matches you pussy.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> idc if ub think im an idiot. everyone i no thinks i am an idiot. but they no i cud fuck the up or have my boyz fuck dem up so dey dont say nothing



I'm saying it... come fuck me up.

Besides, what kind of a chicken shit are you that you have to rely on your boys?

I know you don't care that I think you are an idiot.  But you asked the following gibberish:

"i juss cum to dis site to get help on weight training. *wtf do ju want me 2 do in order so dat u cud help me mmore and stop dissng me*"

I am simply answering the question.  You don't like the answer because you don't want to stop acting like an idiot.  That's fine be an idiot, we really don't care.  Just don't whine that people are making fun of you.  You have been given every opportunity to stop being a retard.  If you don't want to listen to anyone's advice, don't expect people to help you or treat you with respect.  That's just the way it works.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> You couldn't fuck up an ant.  Fuck you can't even win your wrestling matches you pussy.



that because  cant punch or do a submission. im good at BJJ and nasty at boxing. wrstling im good at takedowns and stopping takedowns but on the groun d its a wrap. i got the first takeodwn in the ajority of my matches


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2008)

You get owned period.  You are shit.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> that because  cant punch or do a submission. im good at BJJ and nasty at boxing. wrstling im good at takedowns and stopping takedowns but on the groun d its a wrap. i got the first takeodwn in the ajority of my matches



You can punch an ant.  Go try it, just make sure you throw everything you have into it and that the ant is on pavement, otherwise you might not hurt him.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

NeilPearson said:


> I'm saying it... come fuck me up.
> 
> Besides, what kind of a chicken shit are you that you have to rely on your boys?
> 
> ...


icant fuck u up cuz u live to far away. and its cuz im smart why would i waste my time fightin someone wen i cud have one of my boys do it for me. and idc if u think im a retard juss want da dudes on dis site to answer da questions i ask


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> You get owned period.  You are shit.



at wrestlin? no shit. im bad i neer said i was good. bt im nasty at fihtning


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> icant fuck u up cuz u live to far away. and its cuz im smart why would i waste my time fightin someone wen i cud have one of my boys do it for me. and idc if u think im a retard juss want da dudes on dis site to answer da questions i ask



If you want people to give you advice, you have to follow that advice.  If you ignore it, people will quickly learn to not answer your questions.  Since you ignore and argue with all the advice given to you on training, nutrition and acting like a human, you can't expect people to continue to offer you answers.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> at wrestlin? no shit. im bad i neer said i was good. bt im nasty at fihtning




You are shit at everything you do.  You need to realize this.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

NeilPearson said:


> If you want people to give you advice, you have to follow that advice.  If you ignore it, people will quickly learn to not answer your questions.  Since you ignore and argue with all the advice given to you on training, nutrition and acting like a human, you can't expect people to continue to offer you answers.



ummm no. peope told me to do rippetoes routine i did dat shit.wtf u talking bout mang


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> ummm no. peope told me to do rippetoes routine i did dat shit.wtf u talking bout mang



They told you to eat more too for wrestling but you knew better.  They have also told you to type in English and you ignore that.

I am sure I could find many more instances of you not taking advice than of you actually listening.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

yah BUT I CANT EAT MORE FOR WRESTLING> i had to get down 2 145. my coach wouldnt let me wrestle any other weight. i ended up going 140 later in the season


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 2, 2008)

I have an honest question Danny...
Why is it that when you post in your journal you don't sound like a mush mouth crack head... but every other post is illegible garbage?

.... answer, you are an e-thug and completely full of shit.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

umm r u serous? read my journal agin bro lol


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

yah i was mad tired when i got to my weight lifting. although i did go up in everything so dat was gud.

p-diddy is a little bitch even he cant becu hard juss cuz he pulled a body

look those two on only one page


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> umm r u serous? read my journal agin bro lol



yeah, I'm serious.... here's just a few random selections:



danny81 said:


> alright. I dont have regular acces to a gym for a few weeks until i buy my home gym. so for a few weeks my workouts will be mainly body weight. if someone could help  me I would appreciate it. especially fighters(IE. wrestlers boxers, kickboxers, MAs, MMAs). Mainly because i am into MMA and boxing(mainly boxing). I will start posting tomorrow. thanks






danny81 said:


> thank god finals are over. I am going to start my routine over 2morrow. with some lifting. BTW I was still wroking out just not as hard. i still boxed and did core. i hope this year i can really start lifting i tried doing this 2 yrs ago and last year and i constantly failed. i also tried lifting during the school year 4x this year and last but i failed. the main reason could be that i had no clue what i was doing and that i would spend like 4 hrs in the gym doing 5 isolation excercises for each bodypart. but this year i really think i can do it.
> btw goodfella thanks. what do you guys think of those anklee and wrist weights?





danny81 said:


> yah i box at a gym. i got a little gym in my basement i got a heavybag no speed bag. my gym gave me an old one. you just make one out of a big mail bag or someshit and sand. i hung mine up in my grandmas basement




sure, you're spelling and grammar are shit, but it's still english. 
No 'iigth' or 'jea' nonsense....


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 2, 2008)

yup.... looks full of shit to me


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 2, 2008)

Sox, if you're reading this, gimme them adresses!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 2, 2008)

To take his shit seriously is to be just as dumb as he is.  I just cant buy any of this.  Ever.

Even a kid his age would know that he sounds foolish.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> yeah, I'm serious.... here's just a few random selections:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dat was before i let on diss site for a long ass tiem. i tried typig gud on dis site but ppl got mad so i was like fuck it. now even if i wanted to go bak it wud be mad hard cuz im used to typign like this on aim and in school so i no tused to it


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Sox, if you're reading this, gimme them adresses!



ill give them to u. u have aim?


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> dat was before i let on diss site for a long ass tiem. i tried typig gud on dis site but ppl got mad so i was like fuck it. now even if i wanted to go bak it wud be mad hard cuz im used to typign like this on aim and in school so i no tused to it



Shut up.  It wouldn't be mad hard to type like a human.  You know how.  There is no way you write like that in school.  You are so full of shit.

I am done with this thread.  I refuse to feed the troll anymore.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

umm yah i do


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> I have an honest question Danny...
> Why is it that when you post in your journal you don't sound like a mush mouth crack head... but every other post is illegible garbage?
> 
> .... answer, you are an e-thug and completely full of shit.



Dude, you read my mind. I can't understand why this kid would use [relatively] proper English in his earlier posts, and then switch over to this thug garble.

If thug-bonics was all he knew in the first place, and he actually came from a poor background, I could understand his behavior. But since he has to play Gangsta Dress-Up with his language, it makes him an even sadder case. Then again, I think this boy *enjoys* being the sad little case, no?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2008)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> Mino, what program do you use to make those pictures?


Sorry for the late response, I use *Ulead GIF Animator 5* for the animation which is pretty easy to use and *Adobe Photoshop CS *for the picture manipulation.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 2, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Dude, you read my mind. I can't understand why this kid would use [relatively] proper English in his earlier posts, and then switch over to this thug garble.
> 
> If thug-bonics was all he knew in the first place, and he actually came from a poor background, I could understand his behavior. But since he has to play Gangsta Dress-Up with his language, it makes him an even sadder case. Then again, I think this boy *enjoys* being the sad little case, no?



Pretty much...
... anybody ever seen the movie "White Boyz"?
It could be Danny's unauthorized biography... except he's got 'the sick mad fightin' skillz yo, instead of trowin' down sum rymes'

He feeds off this shit somehow... 



NeilPearson said:


> I am done with this thread.  I refuse to feed the troll anymore.



I'm agree completely... if this boner can get his head out of his ass and ask a legitimate question without the "ima gunna crk cuzzos 4 disn mi" psuedo gangsta gibberish, I _may_ reply... otherwise... fukk this guy


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Dude, you read my mind. I can't understand why this kid would use [relatively] proper English in his earlier posts, and then switch over to this thug garble.
> 
> If thug-bonics was all he knew in the first place, and he actually came from a poor background, I could understand his behavior. But since he has to play Gangsta Dress-Up with his language, it makes him an even sadder case. Then again, I think this boy *enjoys* being the sad little case, no?



its bcuz i stopped typing good for like 2 months cuz. if u stopped typing gud for 2 months itd b hard fo u 2 go back to.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. i was jut reading my journal back in da day. lmfao dat was wen i was a softie lol.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

lol im reading my psots now damn i was a bitch bac den lol. dat was wen i was bein a pussy adn shit lol


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. i was jut reading my journal back in da day. lmfao dat was wen i was a softie lol.


 


danny81 said:


> lol im reading my psots now damn i was a bitch bac den lol. dat was wen i was bein a pussy adn shit lol


Back in the days of when you were a pussy?
You just got here!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. i was jut reading my journal back in da day. lmfao dat was wen i was a softie lol.



You mean this?



> critique my workout?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> BODYBUILDING SUPPLEMENTS
> ...




I don't think asking a reasonable question makes you soft. What makes you soft is selling out....not being the man a guy your age should be......cuz.

You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

lol nah like wen i first moved to jersey i was getting pussified lol. thank god i started chilling in NYC again lol


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> lol im reading my psots now damn i was a bitch bac den lol. dat was wen i was bein a pussy adn shit lol



and now you've improved?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yah exactly lmao. thank god im back chillig in new york lol.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That was Danny81?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> That was Danny81?



ya like my first post i think. that was liek 2 moonths after i moved in to jersey.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2008)

Yep.....First post.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Yep.....First post.


Do I feel like a sucker.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> ya like my first post i think. that was liek 2 moonths after i moved in to jersey.


You right better than I do.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2008)

Dan uses nearly correct grammar *And* mannersâ???¦.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/76573-serious-help-diet.html

Even though he is a little anxious to use the â?????bumpâ??? for attention, Danny asks reasonable questionsâ???¦.and even takes a stab at formulating his own diet plan. Do they work out macronutrients in Da Hood? *I DONâ??????T THINK SO*!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/76649-sleep.html

Here, future thugster Daniel inquires aboutâ???¦whatâ??????s this? *Plyometric* pull-ups! Get that people, a four syllable word!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/76651-plyometric-pullups.html

A personal favoriteâ???¦..Big D-Dog asks the question that is on every Bangerâ??????s mindâ???¦..*WHATâ??????S YOUR FAVORITE SMOOTHIE?*

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/76775-smoothies.html

There are many more, shall I continue?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2008)

Here's the dealio, MinO....You handle the graphics and I'll do the research/text.......and we'll have us a little tough love intervention party.


Dan....Oh Danny.....Here Dany danny danny boy......Come on, Boo...this won't hurt a bit.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

umm. i dont get witchu trying to prove? e'e body already new i typed gud wen i first came here. dat was wen i was in nj


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Do I feel like a sucker.



y?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> And I routinely like to take it in the ass from a donkey.  That's the food that all trolls prefer.



Routinely? Prefer? Whoa, what are you? The female equivalent of Sybil?

Nice. But you shouldn't talk about MinO like that.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2008)

Although I am glad you finally came out of the closet with the "up the ass" thing.....we saw that one coming.


----------



## kiko (Apr 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> And I routinely like to take it in the ass from a donkey.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

ok so can u answer da question? how da fuc does dat prove anything


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am seriously just tempted to ban this fuck!


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I am seriously just tempted to ban this fuck!



FOR WAT???????? idk y everyone says dis shit. im acting like i normally would and imnnot breaking any rules


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2008)

An ass taking it up the ass.....would that be Socratic irony? Idiom? Nah, its not an idiom....Um....Gosh Dan, I guess I can't answer the question right now.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

wen i moved to nj i tried to get smart and shit i did iight in school look up my report card post i got BS and Cs dden i realiezed dis is stupid and went back to chilling wit my cuzos in NYC


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2008)

Cause you are an annoying little fuck.  I don't give a fuck if this is normally you or not.

You are a piss ant pussy piece of shit, that doesn't deserve what this forum has to offer.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

im not  apusy


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I am seriously just tempted to ban this fuck!



Aw man, don't do that...MinO will start picking on me!!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2008)

Pussy!!!


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

how am i a pusy


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Aw man, don't do that...MinO will start picking on me!!



did ju readu read my post?


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 2, 2008)

wow ian is still yelling very funny. danny is still a dumbass.  what the hell is a cuzo. man i really did not miss shit on here.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

umm wtf is thatand read my post cuzz


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 2, 2008)

really what is a cuzo. do you not know how to spell cousin? your posts give me a headache. in  you ebonics here is is the translation: yoz shizit givis mu a madd had pin.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2008)

That would be a man sharpening an axe, like the one IainDaniel has hovering about your head right now.

Which post? And what do you care anyway? Your goal is obviously to waste everyone's time, right?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2008)

Urban Dictionary: ebonics

Sort of a long read, but it might help.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

no my goal is to become stonger and shit but i need u guys to stop bitching about me.
this is th post
wen i moved to nj i tried to get smart and shit i did iight in school look up my report card post i got BS and Cs dden i realiezed dis is stupid and went back to chilling wit my cuzos in NYC


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

I write so poorly that even illiterate people hate me.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> umm. i dont get witchu trying to prove? e'e body already new i typed gud wen i first came here. dat was wen i was in nj



That proves your a fucking troll you damm bastard.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

um not it doesnt read 2 posts up


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 2, 2008)

ebonics such a horrid language i would rather learn latin.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> I write so poorly that even illiterate people hate me.



WTF? Are you taking turns typing responses with your sister? LOL.

Dude.........


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

no im pretty sure ian is fuking wit my account


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 2, 2008)

well my head hurts see you guys in two weeks. danny your still a dumb ass. learn how to freakin spell. also real gangstas dont go around telling people what they do. real fighters know not to brag how good they are. always remember there is always some one better who wants to win more than you do. also pic a real fighter for your avatar not a ear chomping jackass.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

tyson is my role model so screw u. and im not gunna start shit wit a mafia dude so im not gettig killed


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 2, 2008)

what the hell are you talking about? any way pick a better role model. bruce lee was a amazing fighter, he over came many trials in his life. ali was a awesome fighter best damn boxer of all time. george foreman a  close second. there are many awesome fighters in the world. pick some one who is a warrior not some one who knows how to throw a good tech.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 2, 2008)

i also did not say any thing bout mafia numb nuts. if you were really so hard core you wouldnt post some thing on the net the dea, or any one else could use in court. quit talking shit on the net go dodge some bullets in iraq and then come talk to me. if you want people to take you serious on here quit talking shit. be polite to people, also learn how to spell at least a little better.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

al i no hwo to do is talk shit. wat about zab judah or blood green? or other athletes my boyz tank johnson and pacman jones


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> al i no hwo to do is talk shit. wat about zab judah or blood green? or other athletes my boyz tank johnson and pacman jones



you serious man? what part of new york you live at? Im actually willing to visit new york when I get my 2 week vacation from my job in a month to kick your fucking ass while my friend records it.


----------



## StanUk (Apr 3, 2008)

lmao, danny your such a pathetic pussy, all your "boys" are homo's like you and you all take turns jerking each other off.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

if you want to look to a fighter as a role model, pick one who did some thing. bruce lee was amazing in all aspects of his life. ali was a insane fighter. ali took boxing to a new level by fighting with his fists, and his mind. pick a real role model that is the problem with you young punks you look up to people like fifty cent. if all you no how to do is talk shit then start saying do you want fries with that. mcdonalds and many ass reamings in prison are all that is in your future.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I am seriously just tempted to ban this fuck!



Fucking do it. For Christ sake.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> you serious man? what part of new york you live at? Im actually willing to visit new york when I get my 2 week vacation from my job in a month to kick your fucking ass while my friend records it.



washngton heights


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> if you want to look to a fighter as a role model, pick one who did some thing. bruce lee was amazing in all aspects of his life. ali was a insane fighter. ali took boxing to a new level by fighting with his fists, and his mind. pick a real role model that is the problem with you young punks you look up to people like fifty cent. if all you no how to do is talk shit then start saying do you want fries with that. mcdonalds and many ass reamings in prison are all that is in your future.



50 cent is  abitch u no whos a softie.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> 50 cent is  abitch u no whos a softie.


You are...


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 3, 2008)

What is this? Groundhog Day? The nightmare that never ends? WTF?

Danny, has it ever occurred to you that *everything* you type is....well, basically *the same shit*? Dude, if you're so hell bent on being a troll, at the very least, *work on your troll skills*! Be original! Be interestingly annoying. ANYTHING other than.... yo i b iight I bes crazy een da ring makn mad paper......blah blah fuckin' blah...

If you're going to be a loser, at least be the very best loser you can be.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

all i am trieng to tell you is grow up and do some thing with your life. get past your own ego about fighting and you will improve. study real fighters not ones who can take a hit and throw one strong punch. tyson had a great punch but only one tech that was worth a shit. there have been many better fighters.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

tyson actually was very technical and had good defense his bob nd wewave was dope


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 3, 2008)

Sentence structure...cool.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 3, 2008)

Tyson was a pit bull. Unfortunately, his mental instability outweighed his talents.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> washngton heights



You saying you willing to meet up with anyone from IM to check if your real or fake?PM me your complete address and I will post here in IM if you actually showed up or not fuckin fruit.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> washngton heights


I drop off my co-worker at Post ave. near Broadway.
That's close to 207St.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 3, 2008)

Muhammad Ali in his prime would have wiped the floor with Tyson in his prime.  I'm not even going to bother comparing Bruce Lee and Tyson, that's a no brainer.


----------



## kiko (Apr 3, 2008)

Less talking more punching.


----------



## goob (Apr 3, 2008)

kiko said:


> Less talking more fisting.


 
 Dirty swine...


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 3, 2008)

kiko said:


> Less talking more punching.


----------



## kiko (Apr 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Dirty swine...



Without lube...for your pleasure.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> You saying you willing to meet up with anyone from IM to check if your real or fake?PM me your complete address and I will post here in IM if you actually showed up or not fuckin fruit.



im not givng u my fucking adress. i gave my fucking myspace and it got crazy. ill give u a meeting place.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Muhammad Ali in his prime would have wiped the floor with Tyson in his prime.  I'm not even going to bother comparing Bruce Lee and Tyson, that's a no brainer.



yah tyson would kill him


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> yah tyson would kill him


sure he would.... 
fucking retard


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

r u fucking kidding? tyson was so much bigger and stronger. also he was sooo  much betta at punching. only advantage hebwould have was kicks. and tyson would ko him in abbout 30 seconds


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> r u fucking kidding? tyson was so much bigger and stronger. also he was sooo  much betta at punching. only advantage hebwould have was *kicks*.  and tyson would ko him in abbout 30 seconds



Oh snap! You're talking about Bruce....I thought you were talking about Ali. I never remembered Ali kicking anybody, lol.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> r u fucking kidding? tyson was so much bigger and stronger. also he was sooo  much betta at punching. only advantage hebwould have was kicks. and tyson would ko him in abbout 30 seconds



not kidding at all, Tyson wouldn't even be able to touch him.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 3, 2008)

Ali would frustrate and confuse Tyson.
Ali can take a hit from Tyson, he took hits from Foreman, Shaver, Liston who may have harder hitters than Tyson.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Muhammad Ali in his prime would have wiped the floor with Tyson in his prime.  I'm not even going to bother comparing Bruce Lee and Tyson, that's a no brainer.



I'll second this.  Tyson may hit harder, but Ali moved much faster.  Tyson would never connect with a solid cross or uppercut and Ali would wear Tyson down and take him apart in the later rounds.

Don't get me wrong, I liked watching Tyson fight, but Ali is better.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 3, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> What is this? Groundhog Day? The nightmare that never ends? WTF?
> 
> Danny, has it ever occurred to you that *everything* you type is....well, basically *the same shit*? Dude, if you're so hell bent on being a troll, at the very least, *work on your troll skills*! Be original! Be interestingly annoying. ANYTHING other than.... yo i b iight I bes crazy een da ring makn mad paper......blah blah fuckin' blah...
> 
> If you're going to be a loser, at least be the very best loser you can be.



Agreed 100%.

Hes boring.  Nothing new.  Whats the interest in fucking with him?  I hardly ever look at his threads nor read his posts.  I comment on this thread to read other people's posts.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

tyson would KILL bruce. ali would prolly beat him. but bruce? u serious? he wud get quicked up


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> tyson would KILL bruce. ali would prolly beat him. but bruce? u serious? he wud get quicked up




once again you demonstrate how truly ignorant you are.
do you know anything about Bruce Lee other than he made some movies?
the man was a living weapon, period.
I would even question tyson's ability to punch harder than Lee... 

YouTube - Bruce Lee's One-Inch Punch
the famous one inch punch


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

bro u no nothing about fihting den comeon cuzzo. i no who bruce lee is and he figured out mixing styles ya i no dat. and he cud punch hard for hsi size. but tyson and any decnt fighter would kil him. comeon cuzzo


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

whatever you say superstar


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

YouTube - Mike Tyson "Legend" u think bruce could handle dat?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

wow thats an amazing record Bruce Lee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> YouTube - Mike Tyson "Legend" u think bruce could handle dat?



Yeah, I think he could, simply because he was simply too quick. I doubt tyson could've hit him.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow shut the fuck up.  Cuzzo.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

ok danny bruce did not mix styles. bruce lee combined styles to make his own. also bruce lee's striking power was not good for his size. the striking power he was would by far out weigh tysons. go to a dojo ask a sensi to hit you with a six inch punch. the power dispursed is much lower but you can see what happens. bruce lee was, and still is the greatest of all time. why dont you read up on him not the bull shit you hear from other people or movies. he was a fighting god. the power he could use was absolute. way past normal human potential. look up how long it took him to win a fight. if he did not when in that time frame he considerd the fight a loss. no matter if he knocked the other person out or not. strive to be the best at every thing you do, but always know that there is some one better. some one who wants to win more than you.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 3, 2008)

And yes, Bruce Lee would have destroyed Tyson likely in under 20 seconds.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

also good job on improving you spelling, and sentance structure.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

bro did u even look at his record. those 4 uys he boxed tyson would of 1st rd KO all of them. also bruce lees other records are like street fights lol. bro. tyson is mad quick to. only reason peoople think lee is good is because he thought of cross martial arts and he was pretty quick. u put him in the light weight division UFC right now he get fucking wrecked let alone putting him agsint tyson. look at all da other JKD guys who have fuaght in Ufc. dey got fucked up and no theres like none left


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> ok danny bruce did not mix styles. bruce lee combined styles to make his own. also bruce lee's striking power was not good for his size. the striking power he was would by far out weigh tysons. go to a dojo ask a sensi to hit you with a six inch punch. the power dispursed is much lower but you can see what happens. bruce lee was, and still is the greatest of all time. why dont you read up on him not the bull shit you hear from other people or movies. he was a fighting god. the power he could use was absolute. way past normal human potential. look up how long it took him to win a fight. if he did not when in that time frame he considerd the fight a loss. no matter if he knocked the other person out or not. strive to be the best at every thing you do, but always know that there is some one better. some one who wants to win more than you.




no he mixed styles and created JKD.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

wow grass hopper you are really missing the point here. you have your opinion, and that is great records are nothing more than bragging rights. i have a few records myself, you know what they mean to me not a damn thing. i enjoyed learning, and fighting to win those records. you cant judge some ones skills on records at all. i know many great fighters who are no names they dont fight to fight they fight for the love of sport. the honour of fighting. some have no interest in going to the ufc there is more to life than that. fight for honour, fight for sport, fight to defend yourself. dont fight for some bs title that means nothing to anyone in five years.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

yes exactly combined diffrent points of diffrent styles. he formed the style of no style my friend.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

and look how effective JKD is. its not. bruce lee was an actor who faught not the other way around. tyson would kill bruce lee. its not even debatable bro. he had a few videoes and madea  6 inch punch. big fuckign deeal. a 6 inch hook by tyson could KO PRO BOXERS not fucking fat overweight 40 yr old men


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

ok first thing bruce perfected the six inch punch by turning it into a one inch punch. next jkd is very effective if you know how to apply the power into it. saying it is not effective is like saying if you can throw a shitty two piece you can box. i have seen shitty boxers does that mean all boxers cant fight?


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

sorry danny this is not a shot. if you can type the way you have been typing, why not type like that all the time?


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> and look how effective JKD is. its not. bruce lee was an actor who faught not the other way around. tyson would kill bruce lee. its not even debatable bro. he had a few videoes and madea  6 inch punch. big fuckign deeal. a 6 inch hook by tyson could KO PRO BOXERS not fucking fat overweight 40 yr old men


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't think Danny actually understands the difference between martial arts and boxing.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

i figured that would come back to bite him.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

actualy there are alot of people who dont understand the diffrence. there are more people who have  seen some jack hole say they are a black belt then get layed out in a bar. ignorance breeds opinions.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> actualy there are alot of people who dont understand the diffrence. there are more people who have  seen some jack hole say they are a black belt then get layed out in a bar. ignorance breeds opinions.



no kidding!
belts mean _dick_
hell, now you can get your next belt simply if you show up enough times, if you don't just simply buy it....
When I was a kid I remember having to learn 4 forms, a written test, breaking boards, and _winning_ a sparring match against the higher belt level to advance... but fukk, that was 20 years ago.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

the only sensi i ever belt tested for was a matter of i had to so i could fight in higher divisions. two forms, two weapons forms, wall splits for 15, 30 round houses each leg, bunch of other kicks random punches. then i got the shit kicked out of me by a seventy year old 9th degree black belt. that was for my first belt lol. after that i told him is there any way i dont have to learn katas? so he put me in the advanced class. wich meant you go to a fight and what ever division you wanted full contact or not he would throw me that belt so i could fight. he did the same with my sparring partner.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

google the name george annarino, that is one of my old sensi's he is a freakin bad ass. there ya go danny look up george's records that should impress you. also he like me likes full contact.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

ahhh, fun stuff wasn't it?
just curious, but what lvl belt were you testing for?
I never made it past yellow, my parents decided it was too expensive...


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> not fucking fat overweight 40 yr old men



Hey! Hey!

I might be over forty, and I might be fat. But I am NOT overweight!


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

yellow kata wise i learned up to black. fifty dollars a test is not freaking fun. then to get a black belt from george the test is insane you fight one on one then two up to six on one. if you cant defend yourself against six attackers you have not learned enough. he has not produced that many black belts for the years he has been teaching. in other styles i dont really know i trained in many diffrent styles growing up. mostly for self preservation. i never cared bout belts till they made me were head gear and fight a white belt. then i was like ok screw this, so belts became priority for a little while.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

hey mr daymayor glad to see you came in to throw your age and wisdom into the ring.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> yellow kata wise i learned up to black. fifty dollars a test is not freaking fun. then to get a black belt from george the test is insane you fight one on one then two up to six on one. if you cant defend yourself against six attackers you have not learned enough. he has not produced that many black belts for the years he has been teaching. in other styles i dont really know i trained in many diffrent styles growing up. mostly for self preservation. i never cared bout belts till they made me were head gear and fight a white belt. then i was like ok screw this, so belts became priority for a little while.



I watched a guy fight for his black... it was one of the coolest things i've ever seen... he got his nose broken _twice_ in the same fight, but he still managed to get his black. I was 13 years old and I was in complete awe.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 3, 2008)

dUDE i CAN MAKE MY BODY turn into a zillion atomic dragons, fly thru the voids in your molecular structure and appear behind you in the time it takes your eyelid to drop to the bottom eyelid in a blink.  As they fly through they will each grab a piece of your soul in their teeth and when I reform into my body your soul will hover in front of me as I watch your body drop through it's translucence...


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

maniclion said:


> dUDE i CAN MAKE MY BODY turn into a zillion atomic dragons, fly thru the voids in your molecular structure and appear behind you in the time it takes your eyelid to drop to the bottom eyelid in a blink.  As they fly through they will each grab a piece of your soul in their teeth and when I reform into my body your soul will hover in front of me as I watch your body drop through it's translucence...


o.k.,  now I'm in awe of manic....


----------



## maniclion (Apr 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> no he mixed styles and created JKD.


Where do you think MMA comes from?  Bruce Lee was way ahead of his time.  I am glad that I studied JKD I feel like I am more rounded than if I had just stuck with Aikido....


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

damn manic you are now a god among men.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

lol thats cuz aikiido fuckign sux lol. u guys dont no wtf u r talking about. u guys proly neevr fuaght in ur lie and think ur tough because u went to a few classes to take taekwondoe or some other bullshit martial art


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

and the dumbass tat said bruce can fuck up ali. do u mean lalai ali? if so ill give him a puncherschance


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Where do you think MMA comes from?



you mean it wasn't invented by Mike Tyson?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

and mma didnt come from bruce lee lol. its been around since the fucking greeys mah dude. also the gracies did alot of mma before bruce was around. and didnt the gracies offer the gracie challenge to bruce and he bitched out?


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

wow danny ok well my training is in kung fu two styles of karate, jkd, tae kwon do, mui tai, and boxing. i made it on team usa a by breaking some ones collar bone. that is one of my records i have more. also i learned some jui juitsu along the way but i am not much for grappling. i like ground and pound or stand and fight it out. so who does not know what they are talking about. i was being very friendly to you, you have no reason to be a little arrogant pompus ass to me.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

ok so what do you think of bruce vs randy coutoure, rampage, or fedor. and im being an ass cuz ur talking like an idiot. bruce would get killed by any decnet fighter. andthe only two real  good styles u did are muy thai and boxing


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

danny why is your opinion of martial arts so low? there are many misconseptions of martial arts due to ignorant people, and people who fake there own belt ranks.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> ok so what do you think of bruce vs randy coutoure, rampage, or fedor. and im being an ass cuz ur talking like an idiot. bruce would get killed by any decnet fighter. andthe only two real  good styles u did are muy thai and boxing



I agree with Danny81.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 3, 2008)

Somebody in his(Danny) area kick the shit out of this bedwetter already...Honestly I haven't see so much shit out of one douche bag ever...I don't do any MMA...I live in Montana, and I guarantee you little fuck all rules go out the window in a down and out fight and you will breathe out of a fucking tube if it came right down to it. Kick this dumbfuck's ass or pool some money together and fly my ass there or him here. He can wheel his ass home in a chair when its done. I hate fucks like this...talk is cheap Danny, and you don't even do that very well.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

that is your opinion and that is fine. other people would dissagree no one is talking like a idiot. i am speaking from knowledge and experience.  you are getting deffensive and talking shit for no reason. dont start being a e-thug with me. this was a intelligent conversation why change it to some thing else? i see this a battle of with that you came unarmed to.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> danny why is your opinion of martial arts so low? there are many misconseptions of martial arts due to ignorant people, and people who fake there own belt ranks.



its not just the useless ones. i think boing, BJJ, judo, sambo, muy thai, savate, etc are all good but shit like kung fu, karate, tae kwon doe i think are garbage. and i think bruce lee is a fucking pussy. u think he coud beat ramapge, randy coutour, or fedor? or even kid yamato or bj penn?


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

randy is a good fighter but a little slow, and sloppy. ice man would have been a better choice.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Somebody in his(Danny) area kick the shit out of this bedwetter already...Honestly I haven't see so much shit out of one douche bag ever...I don't do any MMA...I live in Montana, and I guarantee you little fuck all rules go out the window in a down and out fight and you will breathe out of a fucking tube if it came right down to it. Kick this dumbfuck's ass or pool some money together and fly my ass there or him here. He can wheel his ass home in a chair when its done. I hate fucks like this...talk is cheap Danny, and you don't even do that very well.



ok u wanna come to my hood ill fuck u up. u wanan pay for my plane ticket ill fight u


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> randy is a good fighter but a little slow, and sloppy. ice man would have been a better choice.



LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO now i no ur full of shit. u have got to be kidding me. randy is the best fighter in da ufkcing world. he would fucking rip his head off


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

karate depends on the style were it hails from. kung fu can be awesome depending on what you learn.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

i thought you said mike tyson was the best?


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

eh i give up later days.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

i  never said he was the best. i said hes better then fucking bruce. and hes one of the best boxers  not da bst


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

BTW if kungfu is so good how come they all got fucked up by royce gracie even when they outweighed him


----------



## biggfly (Apr 3, 2008)

TooMuchGear....my post was aimed at this Danny cat...in case it seemed like it came across towards you.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

what would bruce do against this Randy Couture HL by Wamrage


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

u stil think bruce would beat up randy?


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

on a serious side note...
if you're really interested in becoming a good fighter, try and find a copy of the tao of jeet kune do.
Actually learn about the art form, it's some amazing stuff.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

i ahev it. i have all of bruce lees books


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 3, 2008)

Unfortunately the pretty picture on the front doesn't do it justice.  You need to actually open and read it which just may take over 9 years.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

no i read da wholething. i read all of hsi books. i read mad books cuzzo


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you read Dr. Horton Hears a Who?  I hear it's an enthralling tale that you might just be at a perfect level for.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

nah neva read it. i only read books on fighitng i dont read dat broing shit. i only read instructionals like bas rutten big book of combat.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> and mma didnt come from bruce lee lol. its been around since the fucking greeys mah dude. also the gracies did alot of mma before bruce was around. and didnt the gracies offer the gracie challenge to bruce and he bitched out?


There's a difference between the Gracies and Mixed Martial Arts....


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

oo greeys i meant to say greeks. and ya i no. but the gracies challegned him to a NHB competition and he btiched out


----------



## Metallibanger (Apr 3, 2008)

"If I fight him in the ring with his rules he (Ali) will beat me... but if we fight by my rules (no rule) I will beat him badly"
"In a one on one fight, I can defeat anybody"
"To tell the truth, I can beat anybody in the world"
æŽå°é¾


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

ok... that proves nothing talk is cheap. and idk is he talking about laila? he might beat her if he gets a lucky punch.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> ok... that proves nothing *talk is cheap*. and idk is he talking about laila? he might beat her if he gets a lucky punch.


story of your life Danny
you're going to get _seriously_ hurt someday


----------



## Metallibanger (Apr 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i juss cum to dis site to get help on weight training. wtf do ju want me 2 do in order so dat u cud help me mmore and stop dissng me



Shut up and learn


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 3, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> Shut up



Fixed


----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> story of your life Danny
> you're going to get _seriously_ hurt someday



So...what you're saying is that someday his mouth is going to write a check that his ass is going to be forced to cash?


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

DOMS said:


> So...what you're saying is that someday his mouth is going to write a check that his ass is going to be forced to cash?


yep... someones gonna snatch him up by the throat and it'll all be downhill from there.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

umm not i wont. i ave boyzz to protect me


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

sure ya do


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

lol mang i got mad cuzzos to prtoect me. i dont usualy fight by myself im not stupid


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

yes you are


----------



## Metallibanger (Apr 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> umm not i wont. i ave boyzz to protect me



So you're a coward. And yes, you will


----------



## biggfly (Apr 3, 2008)

Out of all the dumb shit you have said on here...saying you aren't stupid is BY FAR the dumbest of all...ironic.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

im not stupid fighting wise. im stuid eveything else wise. and no i will neva get killed


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

yes, you are immortal, you should prove it by jumping off a particularly tall building.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 3, 2008)

Ya ok...and alcoholics are only alcoholics when they drink..not any other time. Stupid is stupid.


----------



## nartic (Apr 3, 2008)

Do what you got to do if you want to be a fighter do it. As they say don't talk about it. Don't prove nothen to us go out there make your money an earn your fighter status. You don't hear me braggin about being a pro bodybuilder cause I am not one yet but one day if I keep trying an learn as much as I can maybe I will be one day. Until then I keep to myself an learn as much as I can.


----------



## imback (Apr 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> im not stupid fighting wise. im stuid eveything else wise. and no i will neva get killed



thinking you are immortal is usually what gets the best of people....especially when in the war zone.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

i figured biggfly its cool. danny look at randy great fighter kicks are sloppy and slow. standing up and on the ground he is awesome.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 3, 2008)

Randy's heart and grit and will may be his best tool...the guy has it in his head first...


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

danny standing behind friends makes you a coward fight  your own battles. also really man quit talking shit on the net its pointless.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> lol mang i got mad cuzzos to prtoect me. i dont usualy fight by myself im not stupid



Only a true pussy relies on others to fight his battles for him.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 3, 2008)

Not just "others"...but "mad cuzzos"!!!!


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

well danny you have proven that you are an ass. you have contradicted your self so many times in this thread. if you want people to help you quit talking shit. dont say you are a mad sick fighter then say your cuzos fight for you, becouse you dont fight. good luck man.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> oo greeys i meant to say greeks. and ya i no. but the gracies challegned him to a NHB competition and he btiched out


The thing about Bruce Lee is not who he fought or what fights he won.  He was to martial arts and blending them as to what Joe Weider was to Body Building taking known methods and cataloguing them and finding what worked best, the theories; Bruce Lee was as fundamental in gaining popularity in MMA as Arnold was in getting bodybuilding to more eyes and ears, even though they may not have been the best in everyones eyes they boosted their arts more than anyone else.....  The Gracies, Ed Parker and Chuck Norris and many others can be credited with bringing about MMA as we know it today....


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 4, 2008)

Tyson fought in a shitty era for boxing, the Heavyweight division was weak.

Sure he was a better calibre then what was available at the time, but as soon as he stepped in the ring, with someone that knew how to box he got owned.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 4, 2008)

so i thought you were going to ban danny iain.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 4, 2008)

I am tempted.... I just know it would be reversed.  Cause I have no legitimate reason.  Other then he is the biggest dipshit on the face of this planet.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## DaMayor (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll regret saying this, but part of me says the kid has potential.

The other part of me wants to beat him like an unwanted step-child if he ruins my first statement.

He's a kid in need of acceptance.....not an intentional troll...he doesn't have the faculties for that.

His cuzzzo's are imaginary.

If they _are_ real, they're a bunch of 125 lb. wanna-be's.....bunk what this kid is saying. Coward's hide behind Gangsta bullshit and guns....his world is imaginary.

Treat this kid like a man, and if he can't carry the load, kick his ass out. 

But by all means, don't keep him around for intertainment..its no good for anyone here, and it will not benefit him.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 4, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> I'll regret saying this, but part of me says the kid has potential.
> 
> The other part of me wants to beat him like an unwanted step-child if he ruins my first statement.
> 
> ...



umm no. ask any1 in nyc bout my crew


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 5, 2008)

Your crew can lick my balls.

That is about all you dipshits are good for.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> I'll regret saying this, but part of me says the kid has potential.



Oh dear.  DaMayor has DaMentia.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 5, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Oh dear.  DaMayor has DaMentia.



My fatal flaw....finding good in everybody.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 5, 2008)

danny81 said:


> umm no. ask any1 in nyc bout my crew



talking about your crew on the internet, fucking lame.....dude your a damm fruit cake.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 5, 2008)

His cuzzos...his crew, all have his "back"...one after the other. Choo Choo Danny  !!


----------



## danny81 (Apr 5, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> talking about your crew on the internet, fucking lame.....dude your a damm fruit cake.



wen u come fight me in a few weeks ull meet them =)


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 5, 2008)

biggfly said:


> His cuzzos...his crew, all have his "back"...one after the other. Choo Choo Danny  !!





HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2008)

danny81 said:


> wen u come fight me in a few weeks ull meet them =)


----------



## danny81 (Apr 5, 2008)

lmao that first dude is a fake as slobk. hes wearing a dead colored bandana but hes flaggin with his left hand


----------



## kiko (Apr 5, 2008)

danny81 said:


> wen u come fight me in a few weeks ull meet them =)



Don't worry about that. I think the IM crew is afraid of you.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> lmao that first dude is a fake as slobk. hes wearing a dead colored bandana but hes flaggin with his left hand


If you notice his E is backwards too but he coo, he coo ......peace to the power


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 7, 2008)

*The original Gangsta Sign...*


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 7, 2008)

*Nana starts the Shady Rest Posse*


----------

